# 2705 Transmission



## pckuntz (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a 2705 MF. I have done the clutch packs on the transmission a couple times in the past 18 years. This time something is drastically different. I have no transmission. No gears. And it happened all at once. In intermediate the powshift pressure light goes off but in low and high the light is on. Can somebody point me in the right direction?


----------

